
Final Fantasy VII (NES video game) - polm23
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VII_(NES_video_game)
======
jokoon
I'm in the stage of writing a video game with several characters, and i must
say i was quite amazed by those visuals, there are more online.

I want to guess if somehow, it helped to structure the art production better,
since they had to remake a lot of work.

Aaaaaaaand I'm still genuinely curious about this very odd rumour of a secret
white boss hidden under the main city midgar, which i read in a magazine at
the time. Because this boss might have existed in the earlier version.

